# Sticky  Rat Food Recommendations & Reviews (WIP)



## Jaguar

*Nutritionally Complete Block/Kibble Type Foods 

*"Lab blocks" or block/kibble type processed foods are formulated specifically for rats in mind and are nutritionally complete on their own. They should make up at least 60% of your rat's everyday diet and should not be heavily supplemented with grain mixes or fresh fruit/veggies.

*(USA/Canada)*









*Oxbow Regal Rat *- Protein 15% / Fat 4%
A maintenance formula food for adult rats. Widely considered the highest quality readily available food among rat owners. Can be purchased at Petsmart and most other pet stores. Only comes in small bags and is pretty pricy. Mostly rice and wheat, little soy, NO corn! You may have read or heard that rats don't like the taste of Regal Rat - however, it was reformulated to a much more palatable flavor, and most rats will eat it with no issues. You may want to supplement pregnant, nursing, or growing rats with additional protein.










*Harlan Teklad Global Rodent Diet *- Protein 14-18% / Fat 4-6.2%
Originally created as a nutritionally complete lab quality diet. Comes in 3 different maintenance formulas - 2014, 2016, and 2018, which have 14%, 16%, and 18% protein respectively, as well as a few other formulas for growing/nursing rats. You can purchase HT online through pet food retailers, rescues, or in large 40lb bags branded "Native Earth", which is actually the Harlan Teklad 2018 formula. Mostly comprised of corn and wheat, but contains no soybean meal. Not the highest quality, but consistent and cheap when purchased in large quantities - ideal for rescues, breeders, or those with many rats.









*Mazuri Rat & Mouse Diet* - Protein 23% / Fat 6.5%
While this used to be considered one of the better quality foods, the protein and fat content are too high for everyday maintenance. Oxbow RR is almost always a better choice, though this food could work for pregnant and growing rats, or if it's all you can find in store. Somewhat low quality. Mostly soy and corn, some wheat.

*Mazuri Rodent Breeder 6F* - Protein 16% / Fat 6%
A maintenance formula block created for large breeding facilities. Somewhat low quality, cheap in large quantities if you have a lot of rats such as a rescue. Mostly soy and corn.









*Living World Extrusion Hamster Food* - Protein 15% / Fat 3.5%
Easy to find in most pet stores. A block type food marketed for hamsters but is also okay for rats. Lowish quality being corn, soy, and wheat based. Inferior to some other blocks, but better than Kaytee Forti Diet if store selection is limited.










*Kaytee Forti Diet Pro Health Rat Mouse & Hamster* - Protein 20% / Fat 4%
Readily available in most stores and often recommended by misinformed employees. The protein is too high for adult maintenance and it is mostly made of cheap ingredients like corn and soy. May contain carcinogenic preservatives and synthetic vitamin K. Avoid it if you can find something better.

*(UK)
*








*Supreme Science Selective Rat* - Protein 14% / Fat 4%
Advertised as a "nutritionally complete" food, whether or not it actually is, is debatable - it has a very short ingredient list (wheat, soy, barley, oats, and dried fruits) and does not have any (or very few) added vitamins or minerals. It may make a good treat or supplement to another fortified everyday diet.









*Pets at Home Rat Nuggets* - Protein 16% / Fat ?
Readily available at most stores. Ingredients are not available online. Likely pretty low in quality. Equivalent in quality to Kaytee Forti Diet in the US. May contain carcinogenic ingredients.









*Burgess SupaRat Rat Royale* - Protein 16% / Fat 6%
May be a bit difficult to find. Somewhat low quality - mostly wheat and corn. 









*Beaphar Care Plus Rat Food *- Protein 22.5% / Fat 5%
May be hard to find or only available at veterinary clinics. Also sold at RatRations. Too high in protein for adult maintenance. Ingredients are vague ("cereals", "vegetables") so quality is hard to judge. The pieces look different, but are all nutritionally the same. Almost looks like dog kibble! 


*Nutritionally Complete Mix Type Diets

*These diets, when all contents are eaten, are generally nutritionally complete - however, some rats may only eat certain parts of the food (called "selective eating"), leading to nutritional deficiencies over time. This can be prevented by feeding the block type foods.

*(USA/Canada)

*








*Fiesta Max Mouse and Rat Food* - Protein 14% / Fat 8%
Readily available in most stores and often recommended by misinformed employees. A lot of first time rat owners mistakenly purchase this food. The main ingredient is whole dried corn, which can contain toxic mold spores if not processed properly. It also contains a lot of seeds and peanuts and is too high in fat. This is a very poor quality mix and most rats will refuse to eat the pieces with the most nutrition, leading to various deficiencies and health issues if fed long term. Obesity is not uncommon with this food.


*(UK)
**
*








*Supreme Reggie Rat* - Protein 12.5% / Fat 3%
Commonly available at most pet stores. This mix looks fun and is brightly colored with dyes. Unfortunately it contains alfalfa pellets, which are not suitable for rats, as well as whole dried corn, which, if not processed properly, may contain toxic mold spores. Overall not a very good quality food.


*Homemade Complete or Supplementary Diets

*These homemade mixes, when nutritionally complete, can make up a rat's whole diet and are great for variety and encourage foraging. Other homemade mixes such as Suebees are a great occasional treat or supplement to another nutritionally complete food. Please do not feed homemade mixes as the primary diet unless you know they are formulated to be nutritionally complete, or your rats may suffer deficiencies, which can have severe consequences.

*(USA/Canada)

*








*Rat Snacks N' Stuff Original Formula
*Made by one of our forum moderators (cagedbirdsinging). This homemade mix contains a wonderful variety of organic & human grade whole grains, seeds, dried veggies, and dried fruits. It is nutritionally complete when fed with a simple fresh salad, which the recipe for is included with your purchase!









*Suebee's Rat Mix
*This is a very popular homemade rat mix recipe. It is NOT nutritionally complete and is meant to be fed alongside a lab block or other nutritionally complete food. It is high in processed ingredients and is not the best, but it is cheap and the ingredients are easy to find in most supermarkets.

Recipe: 1/2 to 1 lb. dry rolled oats, (1) 5.3 oz. box puffed wheat cereal, (1) 6.4 oz. box puffed rice cereal , (1) 12 oz. box Total Cereal, 1/4 to 1/2 lb. roasted, unsalted soy nuts, 1/2 lb dried fruits, 1/2 lb dry pasta, 2/3 cup sunflower seeds, 1/4 lb muesli (optional).*

(UK)

*








*Rat Rations No7 Complete
*Available only on RatRations' website. A very nice homemade mix of many different types of grains, cereals, dried veggies, lentils, etc. Nutritionally complete, though they recommend supplements such as DailyRat3 or Daily Essentials and Calciform/Calcivet.


** Opinions on foods are solely that of myself (Jaguar). However, they are based off my experience in many years of rat ownership and community activity. *
*


----------

